# Trixie - Our purebred boer nanny



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

She is our sweet girl!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love that last pic. 
Im gonna be bold here, it looks like she needs copper. See that split tail?
Get her some good loose minerals with plenty copper.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

By all means be bold! I'm new at the whole goat thing and learning as I go. So any advice will be dearly appreciated. So that being said....what exactly is a tail split?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok see how the hair pn the end of her tail looks a little like a fish tail? Instead of just one tuft? That is a common sign of copper deficiency. There are goat minerals that you can get at the feed store that have copper in them. All goats do need these minerals. She is sure a pretty girl!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Did I mention I'm 85% sure she is pregnant. Is that still OK to give to her?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

and can someone explain to me why her ears are folded? what cause that?


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, it's perfectly fine to give her copper even when pregnant. Some babies are just born with folded ears, I have a few like that. I have only seen it on boers, not sure if other breeds have it or not.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She's very cute, but I have a bit of a soft spot for Boers.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

what do you think? bred?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, she is bred. Do you have any idea on when she will be due?

She has such a sweet face. Your son looks like he reayy enjoys here also. 

It might of just been the way she was standing in the first picture, be she looked to be a bit under weight.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

For sure bred.
It even looks like she has a little udder already. 
Congratulations!
Very pretty doe.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

she has been with our kiko buck since around the first if November. I can't remember (and didn't write it down!) the day we brought her home. So no i really have no idea on dates. I do know this will be her first time kidding. And i think maybe it is just the angle. She is pretty good size.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Definitely looks bred  Will these be your first kids?

Definitely get loose mineral to put out 24/7 for your goats, they really do need it. Don't get the kind for goats and sheep because it won't have what they need in it. Goats need amounts of copper that would kill a sheep.

IMO I would get this:
http://www.scbt.com/datasheet-363567.html

That's what I am planning to get for our does.


----------

